# Something wrong?



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

One of my Yellow Labs, will on occassion, be swimming at the bottom and turn on it's side rubbing it's side against the sand substrate as it goes. It's not a constant thing. Any idea why it would do this?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Fish get itchy too....I don't know for sure, but unless it's a constant thing dont worry too much


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

ich, skin flukes, ???


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

Called flashing, 
my cichilds do it all the time I always keep an eye on it because it could be ick. but cichlids do it as a way to mark their territory I would watch where he is doing it if its in usually the same spot in the tank and not constant it is probably just him being a boss, if he is flashing all over the tank constantly he is probably scratching himself because there is something else wrong.

just keep an eye on it most likely nothing but it worries me when I seem them do it also and its always nothing.


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Some bottom feeders do it to stir up loose food in the substrate.


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

my yellow lab does the same thing all the time


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It could be parasites, but not all parasites are to worry about. Watch for signs of ich or for panting. If neither shows, make sure the water's comfortably hard and always clean, and don't worry about it.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Does he do it soon after water changes. PH swings and chlorine can also make fish itchy.


----------



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm just going to watch it and not worry....Thanks for all your help!


----------

